# Droid x .621



## rberry1964 (Dec 8, 2012)

New here so if this has been covered im sorry, havent seen it answered anywhere. I have managed to get 621 rooted with no trouble, but i tried to install cwm and cyanogen mod and about bricked my phone. i was using rom manager to install but it would never show my backup even tho it said it did. Installed cwm flash recovery but could never get it to load, was always stock recovery from verizon. cwm always said invalid signature and then quit. then it got stuck in bootloader. finally got it to restart normal and did a complete factory reset and phone is working again and still has root, but now back to my original problem. I cannot get cwm to install where i can you cyanogen mod no matter what i do. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

rberry1964 said:


> New here so if this has been covered im sorry, havent seen it answered anywhere. I have managed to get 621 rooted with no trouble, but i tried to install cwm and cyanogen mod and about bricked my phone. i was using rom manager to install but it would never show my backup even tho it said it did. Installed cwm flash recovery but could never get it to load, was always stock recovery from verizon. cwm always said invalid signature and then quit. then it got stuck in bootloader. finally got it to restart normal and did a complete factory reset and phone is working again and still has root, but now back to my original problem. I cannot get cwm to install where i can you cyanogen mod no matter what i do. Any ideas would be appreciated.


(If you're talking about CyanogenMod 9)
After you root it you're supposed to buy the Droid 2 bootrapper app from the play store. (YES I MEANT DROID 2, NOT DROID X). Then you must open it and click the "Bootstrap Recovery" button. When it says success it means it worked properly. Then go to rom manager and flash clockworkmod recovery. Choose Droid X. Once that's done you can choose reboot into recovery or install rom from SD card. I'm assuming you know how to flash a rom in clockworkmod but if you don't you can always ask.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rberry1964 (Dec 8, 2012)

now i have a brick. stuck on motorolas logo and cannot reinstall factory rom. sigh


----------



## rberry1964 (Dec 8, 2012)

had to reinstall factory image with rsd lite. phone works now but still would like to get cyanogen mod to work. so 7.2 wont work with .621 gingerbread?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

After rooting, Droid 2 Bootstrap was made for using it on Gingerbread, where Droid X Bootstrap was for Froyo builds. That's why you use the D2 one instead of DX for installing CWM. After you do that, then you can use ROM Manager to flash the latest recovery and install ROMs like normal. AOSP-based ROMs like CM7/9 should work fine on 621 without any issues, just the first boot takes longer since you need to wipe data and cache before flashing a ROM.


----------



## rberry1964 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok, i got it to load and working. thanks. Now a new question, why when i have rooted and have root uninstaller loaded, does my sd card randomly become unusable and have to reboot? then on top of that it erases files from my card, movies, music, pics, eyc? whats up with that? unrooted with stock 621 sbf on its fine.


----------

